# June Aquisitions



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Got some goodies from the 'bay:

Alden for BB Shells (for 30 bucks!!! - VERY happy):









Sea Island Leatherman belt:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Swag*

Georgia beat me to it. I was going to call the thread "June Swag."

(Which, now that I see it in type, would make a good name for a female singer in a rock band.)

Two pocket squares from Kent Wang, the Croquet King of Austin, Tex., arrived today.

If you're looking for a relatively inexpensive way to jazz up the wardrobe with unique items (and, incidentally, support one of the little guys) then KW is the way to go.

Plus he sends a cryptic message with every order. I am a big fan of cryptic messages.


----------



## law_reb (Jul 20, 2006)

My first Aldens. Thought I would give them a try and see what all the fuss is about. 663 Tassell in calf. $40 on ebay.

​
​And some J. Crew bucks. $20 on ebay.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Great haul, Reb. I'm on the lookout for some bucs...


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

A pair of BB Suede Captoe shoes and 2 BB dress pants.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

BB single button, peak lapel tuxedo jacket in perfect condition and needing only minor alterations. The pants, unfortunately, don't match or fit, so I'm in search of a pair of tropical wool tuxedo trousers now.


----------



## Countertenor (Mar 21, 2007)

NWOT (NOS?) E.T. Wright from the 'bay for $25.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

3 pairs RL Chinos, flat front of course:
1 green, 1 light blue, 1 red, all for $10 each at a Dillard's overstock that a coworker made me privy to. A real dump of a store but some great finds if you are willing to search and search through the crap.


----------



## pt10023 (Jan 14, 2008)

Alden 984s. My first pair. Love 'em.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

Any chance you might let us be privy to the Dillard's place, Beefeater?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

pt10023 said:


> Alden 984s. My first pair. Love 'em.


Enjoy wearing them


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

enecks said:


> Any chance you might let us be privy to the Dillard's place, Beefeater?


Sure. It's in Arlington, Texas at the Six Flags mall. Like I said, a real dump but an absolutely huge store with a lot of crappy stuff mixed in with some real steals, though I only perused the trousers. Looked like some decent deals on some knits & linen shirts also. The suits & ties were awful. No exchanges/no refunds, which makes sense at the price point.


----------



## vnwwd (Dec 13, 2007)

My grandfather has started to clean out his closet (trad heaven) since hes moving, which means I'll be getting whatever he doesn't want or cannot fit into.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Beefeater. I'll have to meander down that way some time.


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Somehow posted twice


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Yet another madras jacket. I make it a point to snatch up as much of the old Ivy stuff as possible.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison 3/2 Navy Blazer*

Finally got this back from the tailor (see May acquisitions)--as close to perfect fit as imaginable (mrs hbs says I look slimmer--God love her!); sleeves allow almost exactly 1/2" shirt cuff without any alteration.
Just what I needed for the employment market...and 25% off.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

a new tie from rugby:

top row all the way to the right:



they've got bunch of awesome ties for 19.99 in a box. rugby is also carrying:

pink seersucker short sleeve popover shirt (on sale for $34)
patch madras long sleeve popover shirt (over $100+)


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

I just received 3 Southern Proper ties from Howard at H.G. Thrash in Lubbock. Service was excellent, ties are beautiful and made in USA! Red and lt. blue are dogwood, and the navy blue is "Sweet Magnolia". IMHO they are a good value for the money($75.) Duh...I just noticed that the Retail price is $68.ic12337:


----------



## 2UFU (Dec 27, 2007)

Just received a pair of AE MacNeil from Shoebank.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

*BB ties, sack, and biker jacket*

So far, the thrift gods have been smiling.... Yesterday I bought a BB#1 tie (in burgundy), and a BB dark red tie with an attractive pattern of yellow flowers, both from my local Goodwill. They were joined by a BB 3/2 sack in light gray herringbone silk (or silk blended with cotton?), with a lovely blue stripe through it.

I've also just received a Schott Perfecto biker jacket, from someone selling it on an obscure local sales site in upstate NY.(I found this completely by accident, when Googling for info. on what's likely to happen to you if you crash wearing a Perfecto!) I won't disclose how much I paid, as it would just make people jealous icon_smile_big but suffice it to say that it was well in line with my clothing budget for the month. (And my clothing budget is geared towards Goodwill prices less 15% Faculty Discount--no, I'm not joking!) I like to think this makes me *The BadTrad*.

So if I suddently stop posting you'll know I've acquired the BSA Bantam to go with the Perfecto, and am now *fully* aware of the crash-protection properties (or lack thereof...) of the jacket! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Just got a 3-button sack blazer from JPress; really happy with it. Padding seems minimal and it fits great. Also the label on the inside pocket says "Plymouth" under "model." Is this made by southwick?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Hayek, is that the Press blazer with the blackwatch lining? (I ask, because I know the NYC location doesn't have that model in stock nowadays, but would like to know how people like it.)

I too would be curious if your Plymouth model is made by Southwick.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW (Jan 24, 2008)

TweedyDon said:


> So far, the thrift gods have been smiling.... Yesterday I bought a BB#1 tie (in burgundy), and a BB dark red tie with an attractive pattern of yellow flowers, both from my local Goodwill. They were joined by a BB 3/2 sack in light gray herringbone silk (or silk blended with cotton?), with a lovely blue stripe through it.
> 
> I've also just received a Schott Perfecto biker jacket, from someone selling it on an obscure local sales site in upstate NY.(I found this completely by accident, when Googling for info. on what's likely to happen to you if you crash wearing a Perfecto!) I won't disclose how much I paid, as it would just make people jealous icon_smile_big but suffice it to say that it was well in line with my clothing budget for the month. (And my clothing budget is geared towards Goodwill prices less 15% Faculty Discount--no, I'm not joking!) I like to think this makes me *The BadTrad*.
> 
> So if I suddently stop posting you'll know I've acquired the BSA Bantam to go with the Perfecto, and am now *fully* aware of the crash-protection properties (or lack thereof...) of the jacket! :icon_smile_wink:


Very nice!! Now we all want to see a pic of you wearing that jacket!!!


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Found these Florsheim Royal Imperial shell tassels the other day...prior to any cleaning/conditioning:

https://img48.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2438kx2.jpghttps://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2439ut3.jpghttps://img405.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2440vr5.jpg


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> Hayek, is that the Press blazer with the blackwatch lining? (I ask, because I know the NYC location doesn't have that model in stock nowadays, but would like to know how people like it.)
> 
> I too would be curious if your Plymouth model is made by Southwick.


No, it doesn't have that sort of lining (I got it from the NYC store btw.)


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

And you find the padding minimal? Okay.

Was the jacket on sale? I wonder if I should have a look myself.

Last question: Did you find the jacket to run long? Or short?

THANK YOU!

Joe


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> And you find the padding minimal? Okay.
> 
> Was the jacket on sale? I wonder if I should have a look myself.
> 
> ...


The padding was quite minimal. I bought a "Presstige" suit from them last year at this time which had a bit more padding. The blazer isn't too long or too short--fit very nicely--better than the suit if anything. However the blazer is a 41L while the suit a 42L.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

I also bought this. I got the "presstige" one that was originally $525. I'm pretty sure it's made by S.Cohen because of the made in CANADA label. Also pretty sure that the lapels and the rest of the coat is fully fused with a padded chestpiece and not half canvassed. I like the fit of the blazer a lot, but the construction could be much better. I tried to contact S.Cohen for more details but the email on their website doesn't work.



Hayek said:


> Just got a 3-button sack blazer from JPress; really happy with it. Padding seems minimal and it fits great. Also the label on the inside pocket says "Plymouth" under "model." Is this made by southwick?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

TWo pairs of incotex trousers. british khakis chino linos (bought at Daffy's) and tan IncoChinos (SF-ed). the incochinos are uber nice, luxury chinos. i'd trade all my bills for them. (no pun intended)


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

A BB two button Poplin navy blue blazer for $35. See the happy dance here. Just the thing for 100 degree heat when a blazer is called for.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Great safari shirt-jacket today from the 'real' Banana Republic:


----------



## cowboyjack (May 18, 2008)

Nice safari jacket. I often think I want/need one, but have no idea where I would actually wear it?


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Smathers & Branson Rainbow Fleet belt (after seeing Mac's beautiful belt on the WAYWT thread -- I believe that Sartre also posted a picture of himself wearing one not too long ago -- I couldn't resist). 

I also picked up some RL Polo "faded" polos in carmel pink and faded forest green (I could do without the pony, but they're great shirts).


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I feel like a slacker, ever since my month off, I haven't bought much of anything. Maybe I'll buy a pair of shorts at the outlet to get things going this month 

Brian


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Timex Marlin, $6 at the local DAV thrift store. Probably dates from the 1950's-60's*. Excellent condition, runs, even keeps good time. These are hard to find nowadays.

Edit: 1967, to be exact.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, I did pick up a pair of khaki shorts from the outlet yesterday, they were only $17. Halfway thru the month & I've only spent $17 on clothes, yikes!

Brian


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

KentW said:


> Timex Marlin, $6 at the local DAV thrift store. Probably dates from the 1950's-60's. Excellent condition, runs, even keeps good time. These are hard to find nowadays.


Nice. What's the strap? Looks much nicer than my navy and red from Central.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

wnh said:


> Nice. What's the strap? Looks much nicer than my navy and red from Central.


Thanks. The strap is a Central Watch #14. They call it Blue/Dark Pink, but the "dark pink" is actually closer to dark red.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

A pink with contrasting collar french cuff shirt on sale at Paul Stuart and my first Brooks Brothers blue/white seersucker suit.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Bailey monticristi panama hat


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

KentW said:


> Thanks. The strap is a Central Watch #14. They call it Blue/Dark Pink, but the "dark pink" is actually closer to dark red.


Interesting. The grosgrain itself just looks a lot nicer than the ones I have, almost like it has a layer of red/dark pink underneath. Perhaps that varies from strap to strap.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Pair of odd RL seersucker trousers, flat front, no cuff.
3 RL short sleeve button up shirts, open collar (casual, meant to be worn untucked) in blue, green & red check respectively. Reminded me of something from American Graffiti. 
Pair of odd light blue trousers, Daniel Cremieux, flat front, no cuff. 
Currently awaiting Madras sportcoat from J. Crew sale, marked down to 39.99 from 118.99 and got 20% off for grand total of 31.99. Even if it ends up being total crap, I felt it worth the gamble.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

wnh said:


> Interesting. The grosgrain itself just looks a lot nicer than the ones I have, almost like it has a layer of red/dark pink underneath. Perhaps that varies from strap to strap.


That particular strap is a little "stiffer" than most of the others that I've received from Central Watch. I think they've sourced it from a different manufacturer than the others.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I found a beautiful pair of Alan McAfee black captoes with broguing (they look similar to AE Sanfords) in near-perfect condition for $6 while thrifting...and in my size! Hand benched, made in England. Every bit as nice as my C&J and Aldens.

Have bought a few other things this month: broke down and bought the navy herringbone Brooks Bros. 1818 Madison suit that I've been eyeing for awhile. Also bought a navy/red pindot tie and navy/green shamrock tie from J Press during their recent sale, which I have coveted for some time. 

It's been a fun month!


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

wnh said:


> Interesting. The grosgrain itself just looks a lot nicer than the ones I have, almost like it has a layer of red/dark pink underneath. Perhaps that varies from strap to strap.


wnh - Next time you're in STL stop by Eaton & Moulton on Delmar just East of 170. I picked up this very strap last summer from them. They have a small selection of grosgrain but its worth a visit since its just North of the Scholar Shop - Galleria.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

PRL Phillip Khakis (replacements...thanks to our cleaners...they burned a hole in the zipper of my old pair!)

Two gingham BDs from Press
Wool/silk sporrtscoat from JAB
Tropical weight medium gray worsted slacks from JAB
White dinner jacket from JAB
Another pair of Old Navy cargo shorts (perfect for working in the garden)
Suede McCallister boots from Crew
Another pair of Asics running shoes
A couple pocket squares


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

My new Montecristi from Art Fawcett:




























With its fino brother looming in the background:










Not a superduper googolfino as you can see, but what Art Fawcett called "just a good hat." That's plenty good enough for me. My philosophy at this point in my hat wearing and financial life is have a good solid Montecristi body blocked very well. The custom fit is spot on.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

swb120 said:


> I found a beautiful pair of Alan McAfee black captoes with broguing (they look similar to AE Sanfords) in near-perfect condition for $6 while thrifting...and in my size! Hand benched, made in England.


If a size is visable (# - letter) and the descriptive nomenclature in the lining is hand scripted they're Church, if printed they're Cheaney. If'n there's no size visable and there's hand scripting in the lining they're bespoke.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

jamgood said:


> If a size is visable (# - letter) and the descriptive nomenclature in the lining is hand scripted they're Church, if printed they're Cheaney. If'n there's no size visable and there's hand scripting in the lining they're bespoke.


I see the size and the writing in hand script. Church's! Woo hoo! Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Dillard's was having a big sale on Polo this weekend, and I found these two short-sleeved popover shirts for seven bucks apiece. They even have a third button on the collar.


----------



## Lawson (Dec 2, 2007)

Did you see any logo-free PRL shirts?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Lawson said:


> Did you see any logo-free PRL shirts?


The two I bought are sans logo. If you mean dress shirts, no...most of what they had on sale was casual wear.


----------



## Thomas (Jan 30, 2006)

My first Black Fleece item


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> My new Montecristi from Art Fawcett:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy wearing


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

Picked this up from Ebay. Vested Grey Glen Plaid 3/2 sack. Brooks "346." nice button stance, not sure of age.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Two pairs of shell tassel loafers: J & M and Alden for BB.


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

*Viyella tartan tie*

I just got this on ebay for $7 shipped. I can't wait for winter to wear it!


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

^ Nice. Is that an 80/20 cotton/wool blend or 55/45?


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

wnh said:


> ^ Nice. Is that an 80/20 cotton/wool blend or 55/45?


80/20 cotton/wool


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

hillcityjosh said:


> I just got this on ebay for $7 shipped. I can't wait for winter to wear it!


Nice find! Enjoy it this winter.

Cheers.


----------



## fitzwright (May 2, 2008)

*Busy shopping month!*

It was a big clothing month for me. Not very thrifty, but wedding stuff is hard to find on discount.

Received my first 3 shirts from mytailor.com - wing collar/pique bib tuxedo shirt, blue herringbone french cuff, white tab collar french cuff

Scored a pair of 1st quality AE Concord Monk Straps at the tent sale for $120!

Alden Cap Toe Bals in black to go with my tuxedo. They fit much better for me than the Park Aves.

JAB Khaki Poplin suit (hey for $99 it's worth it)

BB Pique tuxedo vest and BB silk bow tie (diggin' the semi-annual sale!)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Trafalgar Limited Edition braces:


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Stocking Up: 3 BB slim-fit OCBD must-iron in red uni stripe and two pinks. I also like the J. Press OCBDs, quite a lot actually, but I couldn't find anymore pinks (which are a little too light for my taste) and I've never found the red uni in JP, only blue. Also bought 5 LE polos, with pocket, which I prefer on vacation when we're walking around. Finally, had 8 ties narrowed at Tie Crafters from 3.75 and 4 down to 2.75 and 3. I'm anxious to see how they came out. Should get them next week.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Pgolden, I love my BB slim-fit must-iron OCBD's. 

Love 'em.

But forum members are saying BB is discontinuing them. (Maybe that's why you're stocking up.)

Therefore I ask: Are the J. Press OCBD's comparably sized? If so, that solves the apparent coming problem of no more BB must-iron slimfits.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

- 2 short sleeve button-down shirts from Neilson's. 1 madras and 1 micro-check orange. I believe Overton is the maker as they are private label.
- Lime green patterned J.Z. Richards tie, on sale for $25
- White medium spread collar Gitman Brothers pinpoint dress shirt from Landry's.
- Very sharp white, blue and tan checked puckered cotton short sleeve button-down shirt from Hinton and Hinton, also private label.

I seem to do all of my shopping in Oxford, MS now.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Pgolden, I love my BB slim-fit must-iron OCBD's.
> 
> Love 'em.
> 
> ...


Yes, I find them so, though they have a bit wider body and shorter tails, which I sometimes prefer. However, the J. Press pink, while appealing, is not the rich vibrant pink of BB, which is why I was stocking up and bought 2. And as I said, I couldn't find the red uni stripe from JP. Had I been able to, I would have passed on the BB model. I especially like the J. Press flap pocket. Some forum members have suggested you go to Mercer and have them custom made, not a bad idea, but I was a bit impatient and with the BB discount and the additional savings from the corp membership, they were too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Good to know. I'll give J. Press a try one of these days. 

I'm happy to hear they still do flap pockets. I was under the impression (from this board) that J. Press had stopped making them.


----------



## sjm (Oct 6, 2007)

*In Spring a Young Man's Fancy Turns to...*

My dear fellow members

Long hankering after a Montecristi, I must have read several hundred comments in a half dozen key websites, then waded through both wisdom and flimflam in a dozen dealers' online shops. Finally, I wrote to Panama Bob and ordered a $400 job on the advice of a Chinese proverb, "buy the best and only cry once." I asked Panama Bob for a low-crowned Optimo with a medium brim, a traditional black band, and a delivery date within a month when I was set to travel in the tropics. He agreed, so long as I realized that Ecuadorian blocking was faster than the local kind. No unreasonable fellow, I bunged him my credit card details and scarcely thought any more of it - apart from a few momentary fantasies over what suit would best show off my new topi, twice or thrice every night or so.

Two weeks later, a mere fortnight after last we corresponded and two weeks ahead of schedule, the hat arrived. I recalled reading somewhere that Panama Bob's customers must develop the patience of Early Christian anchorites, suffering untold months in the wilderness before the promised chapeaux were finally delivered. Codswallop. I had mine in half the time promised. The only thing delivered faster is pizza, and if you need cardboard headgear in 30 minutes, call Dominos.

Gingerly, like a shy bridegroom, I cut the tape and lifted her from her pristine box. Had David Lean lived to shoot a scene of someone getting his first Montecristi, the room would have filled with a roseate glow, as some amorphous, heavenly chorus would have welled up quietly in the background. Shooting over my shoulder, through the French windows into the garden, his camera would have caught the approach of myriad family retainers, cloth caps in hand, craning in unrestrained expectation to see master's reaction. In cutaway shots, burly Scots cooks and ruddy Irish maids would have peered around mahogany doorways. My own dear lady wife, with the look of sincerity and kindness that never left her pallid face, would have watched in silent interest and support, huddling our handsome wee children around her crisp skirts as I took my ivory-handled paper-knife (the one that Chiinese Gordon willed my grandfather), opened the mahagony-veneered balsa-wood box brought by steamer from Ecuador, and removed its precious contents with the conscious delicacy of a newly ordained priest reading his first lesson. Sadly, Lean croaked in 1991, so I popped it out of the cardboard box and stuck it on m'head.

Sheer bliss. The Almighty designed my head, quite obviously, to accomplish very little in life and it has lived up to intention. It may function no better now, but it looks better. Sadly, I have no camera, and what is more, I belong to one of those tribes that believe that a photograph captures a chap's soul. If I can get my scanner going I may attempt a sketch.

But whatever fulfillment the fairer sex appears to gain from a new coiffure or a day at a spa must come near to the pleasure of donning one of Panama Bob's Montecristis for the first time. 

I am about to order a seersucker suit, buy a pair of 'go-to-hell' braces, a Churchillian blue polka-dot tie and an off-white linen shirt, then wear it all with black cap-toed shoes and damn any man-jack of you to tell me I look like that nice detective chappy played by Andy Griffith! God bless you all.


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

A pair of madras shorts.



Made in India at that. I'm not sure if that makes them more or less tradly.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

J&M Medford Shoe. I really like these versus some J&M I've bought in the past. I bought them for practicality as they are also advertised as H2O proof. We'll see. Made in Italy. Got 'em on sale for $129.99.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

sjm said:


> Sadly, I have no camera, and what is more, I belong to one of those tribes that believe that a photograph captures a chap's soul.


Tease. We must see a picture of this fine speciman.

Congratulation on the hat.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

When I first saw a picture of these I fell in love with them. For me they were the ultimate sterling knot cufflinks. I thought they were discontinued, but then they showed up on the website. So I ended up selling off some 'extra' cufflinks I had in order to fund their purchase. I get to break them in tonight at a wedding:


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

What truly beautiful links--and what a lovely trad. method of acquisition!

Enjoy the wedding!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Thanks! Yes, they are the Cufflinks of Great Price.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^Outstanding! Enjoyment for a lifetime. Bow ties and cummerbunds coming next


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Last Tuesday I bought a new Rolex GMT Master II in Gold and Stainless with Black Dial. This watch should be able to be worn with Trad dress and casual clothes. It looks stunning! The jeweler told me it is a popular model.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats, oxford! Wear it and enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

A pair of Madras shorts and a couple of PRL polo tops.


----------



## Senator LooGAR (Apr 19, 2008)

oxford said:


> Last Tuesday I bought a new Rolex GMT Master II in Gold and Stainless with Black Dial. This watch should be able to be worn with Trad dress and casual clothes. It looks stunning! The jeweler told me it is a popular model.


I recently received my grandfather's GMT Master, with the "Pepsi" bezel. I had to get a new band, which I hope will be here soon. I can't wait to rock that bugger.


----------



## Georgia (Aug 26, 2007)

Hunter green HSM blazer for $7 on the 'bay. Yes - it's darted - but at that price I couldn't pass it up. I had one of these in college, but it was ruined during some Fraternity shenanagins.


----------



## JSW (Dec 15, 2006)

*alden cap toe in cigar shell*


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^welcome to the forum. enjoy wearing your cigar straight tip


----------



## Halifax (Jun 14, 2007)

Squeaked in this purchase on the last day of the month.

Pair of braces from Ebay. Trying to build up a selection of a few and thought for the price that these were not a bad start.

https://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/vi...jpg,pisjec128.jpg,pisjec127.jpg,pisjec126.jpg


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

You win!


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I love it when multiple mail-order items show up all at once. It's like Christmas in July! :icon_smile_big:

Nantucket Reds from Murray's

Featherweight silk sport jacket from Orvis ($159.99 in their sale section)










Haspel seersucker suit from STP ($179.95)


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

Just came in yesterday...

3 BB long-sleeve linen sportshirts (white, pink bengal stripe, lt blue dotted BB #1 stripe) 
1 BB long-sleeve Supima sportshirt (blue ground stripe)


----------

